# what is this?



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

hi everyone~ i need ur help to figure out what kind p is it..
please take a look at this pic and tell me what kind p is this..
my friend bought this p as rhom, but it does NOT look like rhom to me..
what u guys think???

ps.. sorrie this is the only pic i have now...


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

looks like a red belly


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i agree looks like a red to me


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Mos def a RB! How much did he pay?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry, that is a P. nattereri.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Sorry, that is a P. nattereri.
> [snapback]1096562[/snapback]​


my condolences...thatz a red...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sure is a P. nattereri.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

